# Where to I start?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I know that there is NO WAY I can use all the milk from my goats this spring and I want to get a jump on learning to make soap. Mainly for the family but if I get good at it I would consider trying to sell it at the local (small) farmer's market. 

But I have NO clue where to start to learn! And where to buy the supplies for the least amount of money. Is there a basic book or site where I can study up this winter? 

Thanks!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

I have learned a lot from this site:

http://www.millersoap.com/

Make sure if you decide to sell you soap you get insurance. That's actually the big reason I have not sold my soap.


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

I have learned a lot from www.teachsoap.com.

Be forwarned...making soap is just about as addictive as owning/raising goats!:teehee:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Soap insurance. 
Interesting. I will look it up. 

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Most of the oils can be purchased in the grocery store. You may have to order lye, I get mine from essential depot. Start out with small batches of one pound, that way if something goes wrong, you haven't lost as much. I would also advise you not to start out with exotic oils and butters. Stick to good old coconut oil and lard. If you don't want to use lard, try coconut oil, Castor oil and rice bran or olive oil. Use a lye calculator with every batch, no matter where you get the recipe. I use SoapCalc. Cindy has a good tutuorial on her blog.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

Happy Soaping!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Learn the basics of how to make soap using water first....then graduate on to using milk....believe me, you'll save yourself a whole lottta grief by starting at step one.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

When I started, I used this book and started on milk soap right away (I'm not a very patient person ). The book gives clear, concise directions and is very easy to follow. She explains what tools you'll need, and gives several recipes for different kinds of soap.

If you're a member of Sam's Club, they sell light olive oil for a great price. I've not found anywhere cheaper yet. You can also start small by buying coconut oil at Walmart, it's the LouAna brand and it's fairly cheap if you're making small amounts of soap to start with. They also sell lard, so you can start with those easy-to-find oils if you want. You can also use other oils, like palm (which is a fairly commonly used soaping oil). I order oils from wholesalesuppliesplus.com. 

Good luck, have fun, and don't be intimidated! It's easier than you may think!


----------

